# Ameri-lite by Gulfstream



## sharglenn (Nov 4, 2008)

We plan to buy a 24 foot Ameri-lite by Gulfstream.  
Dry Weight 4,200# 
Net carrying capactity 2,900#
Anyone have some advice about this model?

We plan to tow it with a 6 cylinder SUV.  Pathfinder, 4runner, jeep? 
What advice do you have about this kind of tow vehicle?

Anyone with experience with this set up?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 4, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

We sell the Ameri-lite.  Great trailer that gives up very few problems.  

In the owners manual of your Pathfinder you should be able to find the tow rating for it.  We have sold several 21' Ameri-lite's, that weigh in the mid 3's, to be towed with Pathfinders, I think you are going to be pushing your limit.  Check it out.  If you can't find it in the manual, call your dealer.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jetboat (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

we had a 2005 gulfstream, what a pile of junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.the frame came appart from the roof, gulfstreams responce, get leagle advice,and this was with-in the first year.sold it.plus look at the hurcaine trailers they made, another pile of junk.look at there craftsmanship vs other low end trailers.others are better......


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Pal,
Sorry something happened to your Gulf Stream, but I have dealt with them for 7 years and I know there is more to your story.  

As far as the FEMA trailers, the government tells them the price they will pay and how they want them built.  The RV manufactures have the option to build to that price, and quality level, or not build at all.  Yes, at first trailers were taken off dealers lots, but the real FEMA trailers are what the government orders.  

As far as formaldehyde, that issue is dead.  The building materials were the same as what was used in houses.  A lot of the wood had Lowe's and other building suppliers name on it, because they needed it.  That issue went to a Congressional hearing.  They brought in a meter and the level in the Congress building was HIGHER than any recorded level in ANY trailer in Louisiana.  Congress threw out the law suit when they realized it was BS.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Not a fair comparsion, compairing FEMA trailers to rvs.  As GTS replied they are goverment trailers built to their specs.  Yes Gulfstream may have damaged their reputation by building them because unknowing people will compare.  any MFG can have problems and yes I have heard compliants on Gulf stream but not as many as some others. I have looked at Gulfstream and was impressed with the units I viewed but most have been MHs.   Most of the time I have found that there are two sides to every story.  Sorry you had a problem with yours jetboat.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Nash, 
I have made my living selling Gulf Streams for years.  They are not perfect, NON of them are, but they are good trailers.  There are a lot out there that are worse for sure.  Some have been mentioned here.   Overall, not too many Gulf Streams are bashed on this forum.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Ken, that's the reason I think we all should approach MFG bashing with an open mind on the forums. We never know what has happened or how the units were treated. There is always 2 sides to a story and I like to hear both. I remember one complaint on a MH roof and the owner was really bashing the dealer and GS. I did some searching and found he was in financial trouble and had overbought and could not make the payements. Another person took up payments and the last I heard he had NO problems. Jetboat, I am in no way saying you abused yours as I am sure you just got a bad one sold it and now have another. Who did you sell it to and how have they faired or did you just trade? Thanks for you honest input but i would like to know more about your problems. Hard to think an MFG would tell you "thats tough". Did the dealer or Mfg tell you that? Really you are just one of the few that have complained on this forum on Gulf Streams. I know it easy for some that have not be here long to that think yes GTS is going to defend them because he sells them but those of us that have been here know he is a straight shooter. He offers free advice here and is an RVUSA sponser. He very seldoms tries to sell unless some of us recommend him when newbes come here hunting something that we know he offers.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Sharon, back to your  :question: and welcome to the forum.  I have never owned a GS so no personel advice.  Look at the unit and ck behind and under cabinets to see if you can spot poor workmenship. Look at other units in the same price range and compare. Maybe some GS owners will offer postive personel experiences. Do google searches but just remember all is just someones opinion.  When you see numerous negetive post on any brand that should raise a red flag but you should still look and compare even those.  Do not get in a hurry and don't let salespeople pressure you. Be sure to ck weights and ask about towing here on the forum and don't take a salespersons word that you can tow with no problem. Good luck and let us know what you find


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

I too would like to know what he has, or had.  Just saying "2005 Gulf Stream" leaves a lot of speculation.  I want to know, if it is a trailer, what name is on it.  Same, if it is a MH.  If he would give the last 6 digits in the VIN number, I will call them and get the "rest of the story".


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 5, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Well, I own a Gulf Stream (ordered it from GTS) and as I am thinking to my next RV purchase (still a couple of years out), I look at what Gulf Stream is making...right now, I am dreaming of a Mini Vista Cruiser...


----------



## jetboat (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

fair question nash, we had a kingsport by gulfstream. only made two not so long trips from dalls to san antinio and to houston. all other trips were from storage to the lake.about 400 yds.  after our trip back from houston,we noticed the top roof rail comming apart from the sides.in a nut shell, called the dealer (fun time) and explained the problem.they installed a new roof,in the process,they noticed the side framing was comming apart and spreading down the front seam. they checked with gulfstream,responce! cant happen!. the dealer sent pictures to them for proof, still,cant happen. this went on for three mounths. finally,we called and some how got the plant director,explained the problems,and a s usual, they will get back. they did, its not the framinng they said,it was not there problem. all this time was the first year. so, we traded it back to the dealer for our present trailer.a forest river sandpiper.and yes, it has had some problems, however, forest river and the dealer have come thru. i dont know what fun time did with it,have my thoughts like you do.kenneth, i know you make yuor living selling there product,however,after looking at gulfstreams quality and materials,and other trailer companys, to us, theres a difference.and with a 40 yr backround in retail and home design, i think i have a little knoweledge. i do respect tis site, that we can talk about opinions,and hope not disrespected anyone.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Jetboat,
Now that I know you bought a Kingsport....That is Gulf Streams bottom of the bucket quality and price.  I have never heard of what you describe, but I am not calling you a liar.

I don't sell the Kingsport.  It is a price leader and I suspect that is what attracted you to it.  Do not judge the whole company by one, entry level trailer.  I am sorry you had problems, but Gulf Stream makes a LOT of trailers and MH's and they are a good company.  Remember, you get what you pay for.

BACK to the orginial post, I do sell the Ameri-Lite and it is a great trailer with very few problems.


----------



## Domingo (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

I feel the Love


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

Thanks Jetboat and it does seem as though there was a defect in the MFG.  Sad when the companys will not follow up when problems arise. I have not looked at the lower level GS but if they are anything like the FEMAs I would stay away. I'm a believer if anything cost 99 cents it should do the job it is supposed to. I don't think you have shown any disrespect to anyone other than not posting in details before jumping GS.  This is a great forum with a lot of knowledge in different fields and yours in home design and retail just adds more.


----------



## campers4u (Nov 8, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

GTS,,,, I think if you look at the construction of the two units you will find the Ameri-lite would fall below the 
Kingsport/TrailMaster,,, I did this year when i went to the GS dealer show,looking at price point units,,,,, what i found was the Ameti-lite had , less floor plans, no thermostat controlled air and floor heat, less head room,smaller frig.  heater and conveter, no king sized dinettes, no king bed slides, not many quad-bunks,as for quality and price,,they where the same,(price point units), out of the 17 TrailMasters i sold this year the only warranty issue i have had was one of the units was missing 2-inside light covers,, so if thats "bottem of the bucket",,, Im good to go,,,,, I will call my rep on Monday to find out the other side of  " Steve Browns" issues with his Kingsport as he covers Texas also,,,,,and with a issue like the whole roof coming off i think they might remeber it.

question of the day, what is GS fastest growing Div. for the last 2-years and soon to be 3 :question: 

all of you have a great weekend as i will

Galen

ELLSBERRY RV


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 8, 2008)

Re: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

campers4u,
I realize the Amerilite does not offer the floorplan's as Kingsport.  It is not in the same class.  It is not designed to be.  It does not attempt to be.  The Amerilite is made in the Conquest/Innsbruck factory.  Randy has taken over the Kingsport and there is really no comparison.  

The Amerilite is designed to be LIGHT and affordable.  The Kingsport is affordable, but not sold as LIGHT.  That is why the Amerilite does not have huge slideouts, and 40' models.

JS has sent me several Kingsports to fix instead taking them back to the factory.  Don't have to do that with Amerilite.


----------



## campaddict (Nov 9, 2008)

RE: Ameri-lite by Gulfstream

My brother has an Ameri-lite 24 foot bunkhouse trailer.  They had some trouble with the door leaking during heavy rains and the dealer and MFG have bent over backwards to accomdate them and get the trailer up to snuff.  As pointed out in other posts, every mfg has their fair share of problems, just remember no matter what name is on it, human hands had a part in it so there are bound to be slip ups.  As long as the mfg. and the dealer you are purchasing from have a good reputation you are good.  Happy Camping!


----------

